# May 2018 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jun 11, 2018)

Congratulations to @Sil for "Torre del Lago Tuscany."  Well done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 11, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2018)

Congratulations; an image deserving of the award to be sure!


----------



## Sil (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm really happy !!!! thank you all !!!!    !!!!


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 11, 2018)

Congrats Sil, a fantastic bit of work from you.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 11, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Congratulations Sil.

I might not be remembering correctly, but seems I heard something about a large check for the guy that nominates said winning POTM?


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 12, 2018)

Well deserving!
Congratulations...


----------



## Sil (Jun 12, 2018)

thank you all very kind...



fishing4sanity said:


> Congratulations Sil.
> 
> I might not be remembering correctly, but seems I heard something about a large check for the guy that nominates said winning POTM?



ah ah ah ..Thank fishing !!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 13, 2018)

Congrats Sil. 
An excellent image for sure.


----------



## Sil (Jun 14, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Congrats Sil.
> An excellent image for sure.



Thank Zombie !!! ; -)


----------

